# Kansas City May 2009 Swap Meet - Acme Bicycle



## zuissjw1 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Kansas City May 2009 Swap Meet - This Weekend*

The date for the spring swap meet has been set:

Saturday May 16, 2009

8:00 am until people go home (generally around 2pm).

Free for buyers and sellers (bring tables and your stuff).  This is outside.

412 East 18th Street
Downtown Kansas City, Missouri
Hosted by Acme Bicycle (816) 221 -2045

This is not a huge meet, mostly local folks, but generally well attended and some good finds and reasonable prices as well as good resources for that bike you may be working on.


----------

